# Score: Cinema's Greatest Soundtracks (on BBC iPlayer)



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

For those interested (BBC licence required):

Score: Cinema's Greatest Soundtracks

Personally, I like very few film scores - but it's an interesting video.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

janxharris said:


> For those interested (BBC licence required):
> 
> Score: Cinema's Greatest Soundtracks
> 
> Personally, I like very few film scores - but it's an interesting video.


Er...shouldn't this be in the non-classical section...?

:devil:

Also see What was the last film you watched?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Er...shouldn't this be in the non-classical section...?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Also see What was the last film you watched?


Apologies. Shame one can't move one's own threads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

janxharris said:


> Apologies. Shame one can't move one's own threads.


Apologies completely unnecessary!

I wonder why, despite the prominence given to John Williams scores, he himself only appeared in archive footage? Aside from one brief clip, it seemed he was either unavailable or unwilling to be interviewed.

I also wonder why there was not even an acknowledgement of the well-established tradition of using source music - especially pop and rock in the periods they seemed to dwell on - which, whether composers like it or not, has a significant role to play in some very successful movies.

One of the most dramatic and moving moments in Casablanca is the playing of _La Marseillaise _(not a Max Steiner composition!) And _2001: A Space Odyssey_, the grand daddy of top movies using only source music.

I've only just discovered that not all of the music on my _2001 _album (bought in about 1974, I think, but still the same as the original 1968 release) is the same recording as that used in the film. My untutored ears couldn't spot the difference between Bohm and Karajan's renditions of _Also Sprach Zarathustra_. I also didn't notice that Ligeti's _Adventures _was missing - though listening to it on YouTube, I'm not even sure where it was used in the film. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> I also wonder why there was not even an acknowledgement of the well-established tradition of using source music - especially pop and rock in the periods they seemed to dwell on - which, whether composers like it or not, has a significant role to play in some very successful movies.


It mentions the prominent use of such source music in the 60s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

janxharris said:


> It mentions the prominent use of such source music in the 60s.


Yes, I think it made a mention...but with some disparagement, as it was regarded as undermining the position of the composer. It might have been a little more expansice, acknowledging that it had its place and benefits, though of course, the focus of the film was on the composer, less on the movie soundtrack (hence the title!)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

janxharris said:


> For those interested (BBC licence required):
> 
> Score: Cinema's Greatest Soundtracks
> 
> Personally, I like very few film scores - but it's an interesting video.


I tried to download it, but it seems that it's not available anymore.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I believe this thread does not belong in the non-classical section but more appropriately in the category of ”The Movie Corner: Music for Cinema and TV.” The category is listed on the front page of TC. Some of these composers wrote classical music, so including all film composers in the non-classical section does not apply to everyone. I feel it ’s appropriate to move this thread there. It will be if the administrators are contacted privately. Putting film music under non-classical is just another way that some will try to diminish its importance when in some instances there have been film scores and film suites written in the classical style every bit as good, perhaps even better than concert pieces. As far as contemporary music is concerned, I consider many of the cinema composers as far more talented than the average classical music composer writing from within their ivory tower. Those who compose for the movies, in many instances, are working stiffs who are gifted, talented, versatile, masterful, and incredibly productive. They create magic and indispensable in helping to tell a story. Some of their scores are capable of standing on their own just like classical program music.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Larkenfield said:


> I believe this thread does not belong in the non-classical section but more appropriately in the category of "The Movie Corner: Music for Cinema and TV." The category is listed on the front page of TC. Some of these composers wrote classical music, so including all film composers in the non-classical section does not apply to everyone. I feel it's appropriate to move this thread there. It will be if the administrators are contacted privately. Putting film music under non-classical is just another way that some will try to diminish its importance when in some instances there have been film scores and film suites written in the classical style every bit as good, perhaps even better than concert pieces. As far as contemporary music is concerned, I consider many of the cinema composers as far more talented than the average classical music composer writing from within their ivory tower. Those who compose for the movies, in many instances, are working stiffs who are gifted, talented, versatile, masterful, and incredibly productive. They create magic and their indispensable and helping to tell a story, and some of their scores are capable of standing on their own just like program music is in classical music.


I reported this (my) thread for being in the wrong forum ( I had put it in 'Classical Music Discussion'); I didn't suggest where it should be placed...and I think you have a point.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Allerius said:


> I tried to download it, but it seems that it's not available anymore.


It's available to _*play*_ though.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Unfortunately, the BBC program is not available in the US.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

........dup.......


----------

